# ITA pending!



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Little bit of help needed please if anyone can, 

Does anyone know how long between "pending" to receiving the visa? My husband has a job and so far it's all been really quick, with Xmas approaching it's scary being in the "unknown" especially when you have a little one too, I'd really appreciate any advice, 
Thanks
Stephney


----------

